# Windows 7 bootet nicht von der Orginalen Win7 CD hilfe :((



## Kay61 (4. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir gestern eine neue Festplatte ( durch ein neukauf bei Media Markr ist die Festplatte ja komplett leer ) gekauft da ich mehr Speicher brauche.
Ich habe den PC ausgeschaltet und fachgerecht sie Festplatte ausgetauscht.
Nach dem austauschen der Festplatten habe ich den PC neu gestartet und den F2 Bot aktiviert.
Danach habe ich das DVD Laufwerk als erster stelle bei Boot eingestellt und gleich danach meine Orginale Win7 CD eingelegt,
Nachdem ich das getan habe, bin ich auf Save und Exit gegangen und der Pc hat sich automatisch neu gestartet.
Aber sobald der Pc neu gestartet hat bekomm ich immer wieder diese Meldung. Ganz viele Buchstarben und zahlen wie z.B
Broadcom UNDI PXE-2.1 v12.2.2
Copyright (C) 
Etc. 
Etc.
Etc. 
Und ganz zum Schluss steht da "Operating System not Found"

Is das ein Fehler von meiner Seite? Habe ich doch was falsch gemacht?

Bitte Helft mir ! Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für reichlich viele Tipps 

Mfg. Kay


----------



## Batze (7. Mai 2013)

Versuch mal beim Booten den Mainboard Bootmanager zu starten.
Das geht bei allen Modernen Mainboards.
Dort hast du dann eine Auswahl der Platten/Laufwerke und kannst sehen ob dein DvD da überhaupt angezeigt wird.

Taste für den Bootmanager ist von Board zu Board verschieden. Einfach mal testen. Also F2 ist es bei dir wohl nicht.
Also mal F8 F10 F11 versuchen. Das sind so die typischen Kandidaten.

Sollte dein DvD da nicht angezeigt werden, solltest du nochmal ins Mainboard Menü gehen und schauen ob da alles richtig ist.
Notfalls auf Setup default alles stellen, dann wird fast immer zu 100% auch das DvD Laufwerk mit einbezogen.

Ansonsten mit deiner alten Platte testen, ob die Win DvD noch in Ordnung ist. Also dein System hochfahren, DvD einlegen und schauen ob es startet.


----------



## LadySibyl (19. Juli 2013)

Hast Du die Platte zusätzlich zur Alten eingebaut, wenn ja, wieso willst du überhaupt von DVD starten?
Offenbar ist die Boot-Reihenfolge im BIOS nicht richtig. Das kann etwas tricky sein, die zu verändern. Manche BIOSe haben sozusagen zwei Optionen dafür. Plattenreihenfolge und zusätzlich die Bootreihenfolge.
Die Meldung deutet darauf hin, dass die neue Platte angesprochen wird und da ist ja nichts drauf.
Wenn Du die neue nur einrichten willst, dass geht auch unter Windows. In der Datenträger-Verwaltung. Also RMB auf Computer und Verwalten wählen.
Hoffe das hilft.
Wenn Du die als Ersatz eingebaut hast und nicht neu installieren willst mach doch besser ein Backup der alten und schreibs zurück auf die Neue.


----------

